# Best Modern Jazz Fusion Artist?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Who is happenin'?

Pls and thanks. I have lots of Classical in my collection, but only have Jeff Beck's Wired and Blow by Blow and Herbie's Man-Child.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

or Artist(s)? Meant to make that plural.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally I like the Mahavishnu Orchestra. I finally bought the CD Birds on Fire, after just listening to copies.


Weather Report is also great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's an old thread on jazz/rock fusion.

https://www.talkclassical.com/20468-jazz-fusion.html?highlight=jazz+rock+fusion

A couple of great websites where you can learn about or buy jazz/rock CDs are Abstract Logix and MoonJune Records. You can listen to entire albums at MoonJune.

Here are two albums by one of my favorite current bands. They're from Connecticut. They write great tunes and their albums have excellent sound and production.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

John Francis Anthony "Jaco" Pastorius III


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Who is happenin'?
> 
> Pls and thanks. I have lots of Classical in my collection, but only have Jeff Beck's Wired and Blow by Blow and Herbie's Man-Child.


Herbie's 1975 live album Flood is a great record! As is the studio album, Actual Proof. Also recommended is the Return To Forever 2 CD Anthology. It contains the complete Hymn Of The 7th Galaxy, and Romantic Warrior albums, plus more tracks from two other albums.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> John Francis Anthony "Jaco" Pastorius III


i know jaco, personally, we jammed together once, i showed him up actually!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Herbie's 1975 live album Flood is a great record! As is the studio album, Actual Proof. Also recommended is the Return To Forever 2 CD Anthology. It contains the complete Hymn Of The 7th Galaxy, and Romantic Warrior albums, plus more tracks from two other albums.


love that anthology R2F disc.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

romantic warrior is also excellent. Bela Fleck and the Flecktones are a must to listen to!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Personally I like the Mahavishnu Orchestra. I finally bought the CD Birds on Fire, after just listening to copies.
> 
> Weather Report is also great.


I'll have to give Vishnu a listen.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Not fusion, but I love Oscar Peterson (favorite Jazz pianist in terms of actual piano):


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*Groups/bands/collectives*

Kammerflimmer Kollektief
Schnellertollermeier
David Torn
Bad Luck
Sonny Sharrock
Radian
Fond of Tigers
Tyshawn Sorey
Elephant9
Jim Black
Claudia Quintet
Stian Westerhus
Uské Orchestra
Sonar
DKV

Too many to list, really.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> romantic warrior is also excellent. Bela Fleck and the Flecktones are a must to listen to!


Their earlier albums are the ones I know. UFOTOFU, Three Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest, and Live Art.

Brand X and Tribal Tech are two other bands I listened to a ton. Check out their first 3 or 4 albums. Both these bands had some of the best bass players, drummers and guitarists in the business. And excellent keyboards too.


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

This song (and album: "Ethiopiques, Vol. 4: Ethio Jazz 1969-1974") by Mulatu Astatke is so solemn, serious (yet celebratory), beautiful.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> i know jaco, personally, we jammed together once, i showed him up actually!


You mean you knew him right? Showed him up? On what instrument? How?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Room2201974 said:


> You mean you knew him right? Showed him up? On what instrument? How?


He's pulling your leg.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> Kammerflimmer Kollektief
> Schnellertollermeier
> David Torn
> Bad Luck
> ...


Interesting list, but are they all "fusion?"


----------

